# Seeking a photo



## Joe Bartolini (Jan 2, 2008)

Folks


Recently, while on the Internet, I came across a photo of a small steam engine with a oil tank secured to the top of it's boiler. The oil tank was a metal drum, smaller than 55 gal., connected to the boiler by metal posts. For some darn reason I can no longer locate this photograph. Can anybody here help me out? I don't care if it is the same locomotive or not at this point. Burnt out searching for the damn thing. Was thinking it would be a quick mod to recreate on my old style Bachmann Porter that is currently disassembled awaiting for the planets to get into alignment for it's rebuild. 

Thanks in advance. 

Joe in the Midlands of SC.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Maybe you are thinking of the one Dwight Ennis modeled? Some photos of his are in this thread:

http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...spx#114574


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

i think it was some kind of plantation loco.


----------



## Joe Bartolini (Jan 2, 2008)

Always Faithful 
It was more funkier looking than Dwight's. Most likely in line with a plantation loco (as mentioned by Kormsen) or a logging loco. Thanks. 
I will keep searching. Never give up. Need to check out my Yahoo Groups for the photo. 
Joe


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Joe Bartolini on 14 Oct 2010 12:53 PM 
Always Faithful 
It was more funkier looking than Dwight's. Most likely in line with a plantation loco (as mentioned by Kormsen) or a logging loco. Thanks. 
I will keep searching. Never give up. Need to check out my Yahoo Groups for the photo. 
Joe 

I vaguely remember seeing some images of locos with a barrel of some sort on top as a steam drum and I think they were on a web site devoted to "loco locomotives"... but that site says it is "Temporarily Unavailable" for excessive bandwidth consumption so we can't go looking there... doubly unfortunately, that message has popped on that site for at least a couple of years now, I fear it went away totally, but the last page it displayed has remained floating around the web for anyone that is still looking.

AH HA! Whilst typing this I decided to do another search and found a question in a forum of what happened to the LocoLoco site... (from 2 years ago!) Someone responded to look at the "Web Archive" site...

HA! Found some of it anyway. Seems some photos are gone, but you might try browsing around here:

http://web.archive.org/web/20061213...coloco.htm 



And, look again at my moniker... 
Semper Fidelis is the Marine Corps motto (Semper = Always, Forever, Eternally; Fidelis = Faithful, True, Allegiant)... 
Semper Paratus is the Coast Guard motto (Semper = Always, Forever, Eternally; Paratus = Prepared, At the Ready)... 
Semper Vaporo is my AKA and motto (Semper = Always, Forever, Eternally; Vaporo = Steam in transition).


EDIT: here is a later set of archives:

http://web.archive.org/web/20071013...coloco.htm

I searched all over these pages and found lots of images of steam drums on top of water tube boilers, but none like what you have described.
Good luck with your search.


----------



## Tom Leaton (Apr 26, 2008)

Could it be ljke the air tank mounted transversely atop the boiler of a Colorado and Southern 2-6-0?


----------



## Ralph Berg (Jun 2, 2009)

Joe,
This may be what you're looking for.
Ralph


*http://tinyurl.com/39armzg*


----------



## Joe Bartolini (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom- Yes it lot like that one, but the the upright braces were much longer at least in my mind (which isn't that good anymore). If I don't come across the photo this one is good enought for my own project. 
Ralph- I can never get those tiny urls to work. Tried on 3 different browser IE, FF and Chrome at work (now) and will attemp-t later at home. If possible can you send the full URL and I will type character by character if need be. 
I did not see the photo on any of the RR related Yahoo Group I frequent. 
Should have copied it at the time I saw it. 
Thanks 

Joe


----------



## Ralph Berg (Jun 2, 2009)

Joe,
Very odd, as I tested the url before posting.
Here it is straight up.
Ralph

http://www.largescalecentral.com/LS...p?id=13701


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Joe Bartolini on 14 Oct 2010 11:02 AM 
Folks


Recently, while on the Internet, I came across a photo of a small steam engine with a oil tank secured to the top of it's boiler. The oil tank was a metal drum, smaller than 55 gal., connected to the boiler by metal posts. For some darn reason I can no longer locate this photograph. Can anybody here help me out? I don't care if it is the same locomotive or not at this point. Burnt out searching for the damn thing. Was thinking it would be a quick mod to recreate on my old style Bachmann Porter that is currently disassembled awaiting for the planets to get into alignment for it's rebuild. 

Thanks in advance. 

Joe in the Midlands of SC. 


THIS is the loco you are looking for - http://www.largescalecentral.com/LSCForums/viewtopic.php?id=13701

No, don't thank me, just feed a birdie today for me...

tac
www.ovgrs.org
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## Joe Bartolini (Jan 2, 2008)

Ralph & tac 
That's the one. 
Much thanks. 
tac-A flock of geese have flying above house just at dawn for the past month now. Lots of old farm ponds in area. Seems to be a larger flock now than when they started. 
Joe


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Joe Bartolini on 15 Oct 2010 01:25 AM 
Ralph & tac 
That's the one. 
Much thanks. 
tac-A flock of geese have flying above house just at dawn for the past month now. Lots of old farm ponds in area. Seems to be a larger flock now than when they started. 
Joe Joe, about eight years ago me and mrs tac and the family ig spent an entire October weekend just up-river from Trois Pistoles on a bird migration watch - watching and counting the huge skeins of Canada geese leaving home for the winter. In just one day the six of us on watch counted almost 80,000 birds. The seniro observer with us, Simone Tremblay, gave us all a little hand-carved goose as a keepsake - it is right here in front of me now. 

Glad the pic was what you wanted - it feels good to be of use sometimes, eh?

tac
www.ovgrs.org
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I thought the Marine quote was "Semper Gumby" "Always Flexable"?


----------

